# Steven wilson Babicz signature series acoustic. Thoughts?



## motorhead9999 (Nov 16, 2016)

So as a big Steven Wilson/Porcupine Tree fan, I've been thinking of getting his signature guitar from Babicz. There's not very many YouTube demos or reviews on it out there, and while on the one video I've seen of it, I liked the tone, but I'm hesitant on spending 2 grand on an acoustic guitar from China (and yes, I'm aware that Asian guitars don't entirely have the same stigma they used to have), plus not really being able to try it out ahead of time, since most stores don't carry that brand.

So anyone have any thoughts on this? If anyone's aware of a comparable guitar that will give me a similar tone or sound to the Wilson's tone, I'd be interested in hearing your thoughts!
Here's the spec sheet...
http://www.babiczguitars.com/steven-wilson-signature-model.htm

And here's the YouTube video I've seen out there of it...
https://youtu.be/lm3IgDDXi4w


----------



## TedEH (Nov 16, 2016)

I find this forum doesn't get super excited about acoustics, but this seems pretty cool to me. Sounds pretty decent in the youtube clip. I don't know that the clip alone will sell me on it, given the price, but I'd definitely try one if I came across one.


----------



## Ibanezsam4 (Nov 17, 2016)

Too bad there aren't many ways to try them out first. for me, the action adjustment is worth the cost


----------



## noise in my mind (Nov 17, 2016)

My friend has the regular model of one of these. It sounds fantastic.


----------



## TedEH (Nov 17, 2016)

I'd mostly like to try one of these to see how much a difference the "lateral compression soundboard" makes- or if it's just a thing that sounds good on paper, and looks cool.


----------

